# how to measure cubic feet?



## mike d (Jan 17, 2003)

i need to figure out the formula for figuring out the cubic feet of a box and if i should build it with a center piece or just all one box.. any help is appreciated


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

Multiply the INTERNAL length, width, and depth. Then divide that number by 1,728.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

exactly and for the second question yes!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beatbox_@Sep 21 2003, 07:27 PM
> *Multiply the INTERNAL length, width, and depth. Then divide that number by 1,728.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

nice avitar

always use a calculator


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i thought that 12x12x12 was one cubic foot.....


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Sep 29 2003, 01:24 PM
> *i thought that 12x12x12 was one cubic foot.....*


 12x12x12 = 1728


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

ohh forreall??? thank... hey i neey a lil help.... i need to know what is a good amount of air space for 1 audiobahn 12


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

What audiobahn 12 are u looking for. It helps to be a little more specific. An Aw1251t entry level sub is going to require something totally different from one of the aw1208t competition sub. all of the info can be found as PDF documents at audiobahns website. http://www.audiobahninc.com

Hope that helps


----------

